# Soaptopia, Psoriasis, and a Three Day Cure?



## JSpirtos (May 20, 2014)

Last week was my first trip to Soaptopia (Los Angeles location). Now I'm not knocking the overall experience though it wasn't what I was expecting. It felt more like a perfume counter boutique than a soapers paradise. They legitimately had a workspace on display though with the house music and disco ball glittering near the front counter; it took a lot of my patience to stay.

Anyways, I asked if they carried anything with pine tar for my psorisis and was told, "Sorry, we don't carry anything like that here.", in a very snarky tone. I then proceeded to asked for any alternatives they could think of. Being open to any option, I was directed to a bar of 'Secret Agent' containing Tea Tree, Willow Charcoal, Oatmeal, Rosewood, and Green Clay (sorry, there was no listing of fats/oils on the bar). It smelled refreshing though I knew I was taking a chance with this one. After picking out a few more random bars and briefly chatting lightly with the sales person I asked, "Curious, how long do you cure your soaps for... 4... 6 weeks?". He laughed and replied, "Only 3 days."

Side Note: I also asked about their one day soap making class and was quoted $100.00 and change (he couldn't remember the exact amount). Is that usual? As a newcomer to soaping this seemed a bit high.

The next day I unwrapped my bar, smelt it (still smelt good), and remembered the '3 Days' mentioned. So as a test I pinched the soap (it seemed like the right thing to do). Solid though I felt with enough strength I could have made a pretty deep dent with my fingers.

Oh well.

I tried it in the shower, toweled off, and felt refreshed... then 10 minutes later my skin was dry as the sahara. After covering my body with a gallon of moisturizer, I decided that their custom blend just wasn't for me.

It's been a few days now and my skin still feels clean, well scented, but unfortunately still dry. Also the bar looks like a strongman crushed a beer can with his bare hands.

Eventually I pointed my browser to Etsy and picked out a Pine Tar, Camphor & Eucalyptus bar. Maybe I might do better with this one.


----------



## CaraBou (May 20, 2014)

Yikes!  Three days??  I wouldn't even use that myself, let alone sell it or give it away to someone!


----------



## Susie (May 20, 2014)

Same here.  I wear gloves to cut and handle all soaps with less than a 2 week cure.


----------



## TobyandRosie (May 20, 2014)

Hey Jspirtos, this is my first time posting so i hope im doing it right. 

I have been on a quest to create a great soap that reduces the symptoms of skin conditions such as eczema, psoriasis and sensitive skin because we have a market stall here in Sydney and the number of people coming to us and asking us do we have anything for eczema and psoriasis was amazing. So we went back to the drawing board and after varying degrees of success we came up with a bar that we have had a great response with. 

The ingredients we used was Raw Goat’s Milk for the liquid, Olive Oil Infused With Chamomile & Calendula, Organic Virgin Coconut Oil, Organic Shea Butter, Lye*, Macadamia Nut Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Neem Seed Oil, Avocado Oil, Raw Organic Honey & Colloidal Oatmeal. 

Every ingredient we used is beneficial for people with skin conditions and i think the most effective ingredients are the neem seed oil, the infused calendula and chamomile and the colloidal oats. We had one lady just 2 days ago came back and said after one day she noticed a difference in her skin. Another lady said she had tried everything and our eczema soap was the best thing she had used on her child and noticed a huge improvement. I have used it and although i dont have skin problems it felt very luxurious and creamy and made my skin nice and soft.
Hope this helps!


----------



## pamielynn (May 20, 2014)

Soaptopia. Another corporate "handmade" soap company? They're huge - but I've never heard of them. Going to poke around their website a bit....

Hmm... lots of spelling errors. "Caster" oil?


----------



## FGOriold (May 20, 2014)

A 3 day cure - Melt and Pour Soap.  There is another thread here about that same company and pics were posted of some of the soaps that were clearly not cold process soap.


----------



## JSpirtos (May 21, 2014)

TobyandRosie said:


> Hey Jspirtos, this is my first time posting so i hope im doing it right.
> 
> I have been on a quest to create a great soap that reduces the symptoms of skin conditions such as eczema, psoriasis and sensitive skin because we have a market stall here in Sydney and the number of people coming to us and asking us do we have anything for eczema and psoriasis was amazing. So we went back to the drawing board and after varying degrees of success we came up with a bar that we have had a great response with.
> 
> ...



That sounds great! I'm still pretty new to all of this so I haven't even attempted to make my first CP batch yet. Hopefully after a few tries I'll be brave enough to produce a Tar Pine soap of my own. Thanks again for the post.


----------

